# Looking for some Gecko climbing spikes



## WolverineMarine (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone have some aluminum geckos with the american style spurs(not the European kind or pole climbing) on them they wanna get rid of?

I have some Kliens spikes I have had for a few years and just cant take the abuse anymore..I have tried other pads and still hate em..I put on my buddies geckos and decided I need to have some but not sure I can handle $400 for a new pair from Sherrill..if you have some..I need to see some pics..

Thanks..
Travis


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 26, 2011)

there worth the 4bills by far the most comfy spikes ive ever worn. If you wait every once in a while they go on sale i got mine for like 80bucks off retail.


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a brand new pair with pole spikes. Ordered them a couple months ago and climbed a dead pine in the yard. Stood on them about five minutes and couldn't take it anymore. I'm 6'1" 210 lbs. and have skinny legs. The top of the pad hurt the inside of my calf pretty bad. Thought with all the hype they would be more comfortable. Guess my legs don't have enough padding. Had to go back to my Bashlins with wide pads. Can work in them for 10 hours.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't have them on the wrong feet ? I have a pair that I love. In fact I went up a pine removal yesterday to check out a birds nest, just put them on over the tennis shoes I had on. I wouldn't want to do that for more that 15 or 20 minutes without my good boots, but it wasn't too bad.
Rick


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 2, 2011)

i dont even notice mine, b4 the geckos i climbed on bashlin alum. with velco wrap pads with the steel insert, geckos way more comfy im 5'10" 150 or so dont think that should make much of a difference


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pretty sure they were on the right feet. I left my other feet at home that day. 

No, they just weren't very comfortable on my calves. Right at the very top they dug in to the inside of my leg. I guess I have funny shaped legs. I used Kleins for the first 5 years I climbed. I have used Bashlin aluminum with the wide pad for the last 12 years and they fit me fine. 

I wish after paying $400 for them that they fit better though. I just can't stand on them. Maybe I'll try them again in about 5 years ad see if anything has changed.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jul 3, 2011)

I wasn't trying to be a smart alec. Mine came without the straps installed and you have to carefully read the instructions to get the straps installed the right way around. The hooks are made as a specific left and right so it is possible to put them on the wrong feet. The 4" long chrome bar that you loop the velcro strap through should be on the front of your leg.

One other thing is the heigth of the pads are adjustable on the aluminum ones. It made a big difference in comfort after I dropped them down one hole in heigth. The graphite ones are fixed length and you have to order them by size desired.
Rick


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 3, 2011)

WolverineMarine said:


> Anyone have some aluminum geckos with the american style spurs(not the European kind or pole climbing) on them they wanna get rid of?
> 
> I have some Kliens spikes I have had for a few years and just cant take the abuse anymore..I have tried other pads and still hate em..I put on my buddies geckos and decided I need to have some but not sure I can handle $400 for a new pair from Sherrill..if you have some..I need to see some pics..
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried like soccer or hockey pads on your shins?Also do you use a climbing line to take the weight off your feet ?You can take your feet off the tree with a line to rest them.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Rick, I was just being funny. Mine are aluminum and I might try adjusting them some more. I have the 4 inch bar in front. It's the top of the plastic that digs into my leg. Thanks for the tips. I may be able to wear them after all. Ben.


----------



## firediver125 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sherrill's sale*

Sherrill Tree has all Gecko spurs for 10% off until August 15, 2011


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 6, 2011)

Soccer shinpads sounds like a great idea for any type of climbing they're pretty cheap too! I just bought some for my foreman and I. Anyone try them sexy high boots they sell, they look like they would be excellent for spurring and winter work but a drag during the summer.


----------



## kdslocum (Nov 11, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## TreeFrogTC (Nov 27, 2011)

Got em and love them, pants dont bunch up and my shins dont hurt, they're so light you forget they are on, im worried about how long that velcro will hold up though, eventually its going to fill up with debris and not cling that well, looks like its removable for easy washing though.


----------

